# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Samurai Pacman Food for Budgett's Frog

## Namio

Budgett's frog's natural diet consists of fish made me suspect that Samurai Pacman Food may be suitable for them. After emailing Yusuke, he informed me that they've been feeding the pacman food to these frogs for the past six years without problem. My frog loves it. In my opinion pacman food has all the necessary nutrients that makes it really an ideal food, considering the difficulty to vitamin and calcium dust their food.

----------


## Michael

I've really wanted to try this food with my african clawed frogs (x. laevis). I was told that it would fall apart in water but my frogs are pretty good at jumping upward out of the water and taking food from my hands (no teeth so if they bite me no biggie).

I bet if a budgetts frog would eat this food an african clawed frog would, since they're pretty closely related.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I've really wanted to try this food with my african clawed frogs (x. laevis). I was told that it would fall apart in water but my frogs are pretty good at jumping upward out of the water and taking food from my hands (no teeth so if they bite me no biggie).
> 
> I bet if a budgetts frog would eat this food an african clawed frog would, since they're pretty closely related.


If they are very eager feeders they will eat a ball of it before it breaks apart.

----------


## Namio

> I've really wanted to try this food with my african clawed frogs (x. laevis). I was told that it would fall apart in water but my frogs are pretty good at jumping upward out of the water and taking food from my hands (no teeth so if they bite me no biggie).
> 
> I bet if a budgetts frog would eat this food an african clawed frog would, since they're pretty closely related.


I would think pacman food would also work well with ACF, diet-wise.  Grif is right about the food won't break off if you have aggressive eaters.  From my experience if you make a drier ball it should last 15 sec in water without breaking apart.

----------


## Michael

I'm going to try it out, my frogs are whatever comes after aggressive. They're incredibly good at taking from my hands too.

----------

